# 2012 Grass Cut Price Change



## Guest (Apr 6, 2012)

I might sound foolish saying this, but I just found out today that HUD has reverted to the 2008 grass cut pricing. 

http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/docu...=ML1018FAQ.pdf

ML2012-18 grass prices have been superceeded by ML 2008-31 as I understand it. 
The reason why I am mentioning this is because the Warren, Michigan based National I get most of my work from had their yearly "competition" among contractors to "bid" on lot sizes 0-5000, 5001-10000, and 10001-15000 sqft yards. The lowest bidder (without their discount) was said to most likely get "the most cuts". BUT THEY DID NOT FORWARD THE NEW INFORMATION!!Last year I replied with: "what kind of a scam is this?". Really. I told them if they want higher profits, get more clients like I do. Needless to say, I did not get a reply. I did bid, but was only going to accept $5 less than I would have gotten. Baby needs new shoes...
Anyway, the 2008 reg HAS NO 0-5000 SQFT! In ohio, its $85 for an initial cut up to 10000 sqft. I...am peeved. And you can cut an overallowable lot without a bid for an additional $25 per 10000 sqft.

I don't know. I'm feeling a bit salty right now...I'm usually on top of these things, but they were not up front with the new pricing.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

SimonOhio said:


> I might sound foolish saying this, but I just found out today that HUD has reverted to the 2008 grass cut pricing.
> 
> http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/docu...=ML1018FAQ.pdf
> 
> ...


Simon.
Subtract $0.50-$1.00 from HUD and submit that with your competitive pricing form. A tip I've learned from a wise CT sage.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Sounds like 5 sisters


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

All in all, they're not too bad. I just wish some of those processers would not keep asking me obvious questions. The problem is they don't look at the pics so I have to write very descriptive explanations about some things. Sometimes its frustrating, but there are some people in higher positions that totally agree with me. Look at the photos and get the completion to the client faster...


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I feel your pain! You can basically throw common sence out of the equation when dealing with most processers! Its pretty much the same with all of the nationals!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't know how anyone deals with 5 Brothers. They call 45 times and by the time you get one state rep straightened out another person calls you.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2012)

I agree! They're playing dirty!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

I had the same thing happen. I did their dumb bid sheet that they sent out on March 16th. I bid straight HUD pricing as of their 10-18 regs. Come to find out on the 21st of March new regs came out and the prices for my state were pretty much doubled. They neglected to tell anyone about this price change and they won't adjust the pricing so I can either ditch all grass cuts or take the lower rate for the entire year. Also to make things even worse they threw Fannie Mae grass cuts in at the same price as HUD grass cuts. Fannie Mae has different regs so you have to cut 12inches on theirs instead of 6. So double the work and still only half the pay. Enough contractors NEED TO complain to this company so we can get this changed. They are going to lose their good contractors and only be stuck with the guys who fake photos or double up on their pics so they can use them another time.

I am going to try to find an email address for the upper management there and try to straighten this out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

Open carry said:


> I had the same thing happen. I did their dumb bid sheet that they sent out on March 16th. I bid straight HUD pricing as of their 10-18 regs. Come to find out on the 21st of March new regs came out and the prices for my state were pretty much doubled. They neglected to tell anyone about this price change and they won't adjust the pricing so I can either ditch all grass cuts or take the lower rate for the entire year. Also to make things even worse they threw Fannie Mae grass cuts in at the same price as HUD grass cuts. Fannie Mae has different regs so you have to cut 12inches on theirs instead of 6. So double the work and still only half the pay. Enough contractors NEED TO complain to this company so we can get this changed. They are going to lose their good contractors and only be stuck with the guys who fake photos or double up on their pics so they can use them another time.
> 
> I am going to try to find an email address for the upper management there and try to straighten this out.


There was a guy earlier that said he had Joe Bada's phone #. He's the owner. (joe @ five on line....etc)
Also, I also just found out I had been under bid in all my counties. Now all the initial and re-cuts I have done so far will be gone.... So will the work for my grass subs.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2012)

So what's next? Competetive bidding for all preservation services? How much will YOU charge for a lock change?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

I have seen all my lawn bid reduced so far. cutting lawns for them was a good money maker a couple years ago. Not looking to good this year!:sad:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

The problem is all the guys who are "trying to get in the buissiness" are doing the work for half the price we are and running themselves bankrupt. Then five brothers finds the next schmuck on craigslist and runs them dry. There is an old saying "you get what you pay for"


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2012)

5 has always been a good company to work for until this year. It was harder last year too, but tolerable. It has gotten far worse since grass cut season started. I plan on making a big stink about this. Forcing us to do Fannie Mae stuff for old HUD rates even though it is twice the work is just wrong. Not telling us about that is borderline illegal.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2012)

SimonOhio said:


> I might sound foolish saying this, but I just found out today that HUD has reverted to the 2008 grass cut pricing.
> 
> http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/docu...=ML1018FAQ.pdf
> 
> ...


Another problem is they allow another $25 per 10sq ft. but I have found it doesn`t matter if grass is 16" or 56" they do not pay anymore!


----------

